# Scratching door for inside or outside



## dogmama (Nov 17, 2006)

When he wants in or out, Zack is quite insistent (even if he doesn't need to pee!). He was tearing up the molding inside & scraping off the paint outside. So, I installed a bell on the inside & taught him to ring it with his nose if he wanted out.

Now, he hits the bell full force, often knocking it down. 75% of the time, he doesn't want out - he just wants attention!! I feel like "Pavlov's Human" answering to this bell! Argh! I thought about grabbing him & forcing him in or out when the rings the bell - but not sure if I'm compounding a problem.

Suggestions on how I can get him to let me know when he wants in or out? Doggie doors are not at option - my ex-cop husband says bad guys get in through them - plus my 15 year old cat doesn't have sense enough to not get beat up or hijacked by a coyote.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

How old is Zack? Dh trained Ozzy with the bell and for a while, adolescence I threatened to shove the bell somewhere for dh.
Does he have a fairly regular schedule? Mine have (within a bit) around 7am they go out, then again around 11am, then at 1pm (when I go out to do my errands and shopping) again when I get back, then a walk around 5pm or sometimes 6pm, out again at 8-8:30 another walk or a drive at 10pm, out again at midnight then last out of the night around 2am when we go to bed. Sometimes I'm late with those times, or something crops up, but it's a fairly regular schedule, that way if I hear the bell I know it's not just boredom, it's he/she really has to go!
Sometimes I get lapse with the schedule and then I hear the bell more frequently....
I don't crate train, but maybe putting him in the crate when he comes in for a while? I also stand outside and supervise potty time because I have one who likes to wander around and play rather than go.


----------

